# How Long to Get to NORMAL



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

URRGGGG....I think my levels are low....changed med dose...roughly 4 weeks ago (they were too high)...now with the way I'm feeling, think they are too low...how long does it take to get adjusted to NORMAL....sorry, just venting. I know I am also exhausted mentally because my brother is not doing well. Maybe that is what I'm feeling....I don't know.

Amanda


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

:hugs:

I hear ya'. Going through same process here, too. Been a looong month. Hang in there, it has to get better sometime!

From what I gather on here, the Hashi's is what makes everything see-saw.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> URRGGGG....I think my levels are low....changed med dose...roughly 4 weeks ago (they were too high)...now with the way I'm feeling, think they are too low...how long does it take to get adjusted to NORMAL....sorry, just venting. I know I am also exhausted mentally because my brother is not doing well. Maybe that is what I'm feeling....I don't know.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda..................good to hear from you and also good to hear that your brother is still in there fighting.

Amanda; what were your labs like when you lowered the dose? Was this done on the advice of your doctor?

It is true; when a person is really stressed and under a lot of pressure, they do require more thyroid replacement as a general rule not to mention adrenal support.

Is your brother still hospitalized?


----------



## Tired Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Andros, I haven't had my thyroid numbers checked since the last test that says they are high. Doc is the one who lowered my dose. I am leaving on vacation tonight, so I am hoping a little bit of R&R is going to be the answer... (also, I was diagnosed with strep throat on Monday this week. Been on antibiotic all week, maybe that's what's doing it)

My brother is still in the hospital and will remain there at least another 2 weeks. He actually called me this afternoon and I about had a heartattack. When I was there yesterday and Wednesday he wasn't talking AT ALL and didn't even know who I was. My mom is there with him full time. He sounded WONDERFUL. Doc said it's going to be a very long visit for him there. Said he would be there at least another 2 to 3 weeks. He's been in since the 17th of May.

Bigfoot, I wish you luck! I'm going on month 4 since my surgery and they still don't have it right...

Love to you all! Amanda


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tired Mom said:


> Andros, I haven't had my thyroid numbers checked since the last test that says they are high. Doc is the one who lowered my dose. I am leaving on vacation tonight, so I am hoping a little bit of R&R is going to be the answer... (also, I was diagnosed with strep throat on Monday this week. Been on antibiotic all week, maybe that's what's doing it)
> 
> My brother is still in the hospital and will remain there at least another 2 weeks. He actually called me this afternoon and I about had a heartattack. When I was there yesterday and Wednesday he wasn't talking AT ALL and didn't even know who I was. My mom is there with him full time. He sounded WONDERFUL. Doc said it's going to be a very long visit for him there. Said he would be there at least another 2 to 3 weeks. He's been in since the 17th of May.
> 
> ...


Clearly prayers, good thoughts and wishes are being heard and answered. This is wonderful news and I am glad that you are having a respite. I do think you need one.

Will continue the prayers.


----------

